# MBF/U advice needed



## chrisb271 (Jul 6, 2007)

Hi slash,MBF lamps and gear are current thirsty when they get older,especially the lamps,they seem to want more and more,you may find they will not last overlong.

i've known some of the old street lamps of 80 or 125w MBFu to take 4 or five amps each when they are a year or two old.

Totally useless piece of information
We used to have a chap come round and take some of the old ( working ) MBFu lamps away,he used to use the lamps to attract moths.

takes all sorts :laughing: 

I try and steer people away from MBFu now if possible and use SON HQI they are a lot better light altogether

Chris
Chris


----------

